# First of the year



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Got this fella on my last cast this morning. Threw a bunch of different stuff at them. Watched a guy last night whack 6 in the same hole.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Nice fish congrats! What were you using?


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

what part of the world.

Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Jig and minnow. River in lake county


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

Nice fish ill have to try more that way


----------



## bighomied (Dec 17, 2008)

Got my first of the year










Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Jay tried sending you a message, but your inbox is full. How is the Grand looking right now? I'm thinking about trying tomorrow.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Should be good tomorrow. They seem to be spread out now not grouped up like they were. Ill clear my inbox. Thanks for letting me know


----------

